# I just met the sweetest hedgehog!



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

There were four hedgehogs at the pet store today when I went to get my mealworms. Two albino hedgehogs, and two salt-and-pepper hedgehogs. Both the salt-and-pepper hedgehogs were reasonably friendly, and the larger albino was not willing to come out of his ball. 

However, this little albino hedgehog was so sweet. He melted my heart, ahhh. He was curious, gentle and didn't raise a single spike. He let me flip him on his back to check his gender without any protest. He sat on my hands all calmly and twitched his adorable little nose. Ahhhhh~ What a sweet little boy.

I had to walk around the store for 20 minutes to shake off the urge to impulse-buy him. I had to go over the facts in my head -- I am not doing well financially. I have Tinkerball and four hamsters and three mice that all need love and attention. It isn't fair to Tinkerball to bring home a calmer hedgehog, because then I'd probably spend less time with her and more time with the "easier" hedgehog. I shouldn't support the pet store trade. My boyfriend would kill me if I brought home another animal while he was on a business trip. Etc. Etc. 

But I just wish... I wish that I could have him and snuggle with him. ;__;

I hope this little guy goes to a good home. The other hedgies too.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Aw! I always have that same problem. I am done getting hedgies for the moment. 

I always worry about the sweet guys because they don't act like hedgehogs I worry someone without experience will pick them up and then be surprised and upset when their little sweet thing has a grumpy day. The grumpy ones, however, seem to find that special someone who is willing to work with them. :lol:


----------

